# Nông nghiệp Tây Ninh chuyển mình hướng tới sản xuất chất lượng



## dienmattroi96 (28 Tháng tư 2021)

Nông nghiệp Tây Ninh chuyển mình hướng tới sản xuất chất lượng​Năm 2019, được sự quan tâm của Chính quyền địa phương, nông dân Tây Ninh đã được tiếp xúc với công nghệ cao trong nông nghiệp. Mặc dù chỉ là thử nghiệm nhưng người dân rất háo hức trong việc áp dụng máy bay phun thuốc nông nghiệp điều khiển từ xa.







Tổng quan về vùng đất nông nghiệp Tây Ninh​Tây Ninh  nằm trong vùng kinh tế trọng điểm của phía Nam. Với đặc điểm địa hình của một cao nguyên; lại mang dáng dấp, sắc thái của đồng bằng; lại thêm tiềm năng quỹ đất dồi dào. Tất cả những điều này là điều kiện thuận lợi cho phát triển nông nghiệp. Các loại cây trồng phong phú từ cây trồng nước tới cây ăn quả ngắn ngày và dài ngày.






Từ năm 2016, lãnh đạo tỉnh Tây Ninh đã có chủ trương phát triển nông nghiệp theo hướng nâng cao chuỗi giá trị nông sản. Xác định cây ăn trái là luồng gió mới trong phát triển nông nghiệp công nghệ cao và tái cơ cấu ngành nông nghiệp.

Tây Ninh đã phân vùng cây trồng chuyên canh với diện tích khoảng 300.000 ha (hơn 69% đất tự nhiên của tỉnh) ở các huyện Tân Châu, Tân Biên, Châu Thành, Bến Cầu với các loại cây trồng chủ lực.

Còn tại các huyện Dương Minh Châu, Gò Dầu; thị xã Trảng Bàng, Hòa Thành; và thành phố Tây Ninh sẽ tập trung cho sản xuất nông nghiệp đô thị, ứng dụng công nghệ cao hướng đến xuất khẩu.

Phát triển nông nghiệp ứng dụng công nghệ cao ở Tây Ninh​Theo ông Nguyễn Đình Xuân, giám đốc Sở Nông nghiệp và phát triển nông thôn tỉnh Tây Ninh, hiện Sở Nông nghiệp và phát triển nông thôn tỉnh Tây Ninh đã hoàn tất đề án về chính sách khuyến khích đầu tư vào lĩnh vực nông nghiệp.

Trong đó có nhiều gói hỗ trợ đầu tư, như hỗ trợ tối đa 2 tỷ đồng/dự án đầu tư sấy nông sản (lúa, bắp, khoai, công suất ít nhất 150 tấn sản phẩm/ngày); hỗ trợ không quá 60% chi phí (tối đa 5 tỷ đồng/dự án) đầu tư cơ sở chế tạo, bảo quản, chế biến nông, lâm, thủy sản...

Trong đó, tỉnh hiện cũng đã chuẩn bị 800ha đất sạch (chủ yếu trồng cây ăn trái) để chủ động mời gọi các nhà đầu tư tìm đến xây dựng những dự án quy mô. Với kỳ vọng mỗi ha đất nông nghiệp sẽ thu lợi 130 triệu đồng/năm, cùng tỉ trọng giá trị sản xuất nông nghiệp công nghệ cao chiếm hơn 30% tổng giá trị sản xuất nông nghiệp.

Trong thời gian qua, tỉnh đã thu hút đầu tư các dự án nông nghiệp gắn phát triển chuỗi giá trị, nông nghiệp công nghệ cao được 24 dự án với tổng vốn trên 1.652 tỷ đồng; thu hút xây dựng và đưa vào hoạt động 1 nhà máy chế biến rau quả Tanifood với tổng mức đầu tư 1.820 tỷ đồng, có công suất chế biến 500 tấn/ngày và 1 trang trại bò sữa Vinamilk Tây Ninh đạt tiêu chuẩn GlobalGAP với tổng đàn 8.000 con.

Triển khai đồng bộ, có nhiều chính sách thu hút các doanh nghiệp nông nghiệp mạnh làm đầu tàu dẫn dắt; phát triển nông sản giá trị cao, ứng dụng kỹ thuật tiên tiến để góp phần tăng năng suất, chất lượng nông sản nhất là các mặt hàng chủ lực, thế mạnh của tỉnh.

Ông Nguyễn Thanh Ngọc (chủ tịch UBND tỉnh Tây Ninh):​Cần có sự đột phá về phát triển nông nghiệp​Trong nhiệm kỳ mới, Tây Ninh xác định đẩy mạnh phát triển nông nghiệp ứng dụng công nghệ cao.

Trọng tâm là quy hoạch các vùng ứng dụng công nghệ cao để thu hút các nhà đầu tư chiến lược, nhà đầu tư có năng lực, tâm huyết, trách nhiệm với nông nghiệp để xây dựng các mô hình nông nghiệp ứng dụng công nghệ cao, ứng dụng nông nghiệp sạch theo hướng gia tăng chuỗi giá trị, gắn sản xuất, bảo quản, với chế biến và xuất khẩu, để tạo lan tỏa cho người nông dân, đặc biệt là tạo ra đột phá về năng suất, chất lượng và nâng cao giá trị trong một đơn vị diện tích.

Đây cũng là sự đòi hỏi, sự nỗ lực rất lớn để đưa Tây Ninh trở thành một trong những tỉnh mà người nông dân có thể sống và làm giàu được từ nông nghiệp.






Máy bay phun thuốc trừ sâu không người lái ở Tây Ninh​Năm 2019 được sự quan tâm của ban lãnh đạo tỉnh Tây Ninh; bà con nông dân ở đây đã được tiếp xúc với công nghệ phun thuốc bằng máy bay nông nghiệp không người lái.

Thực hiện phun thuốc BVTV bằng máy bay không người lái trên cánh đồng mì của bà con tại huyện Tân Châu. Nhiều nông dân đã đến theo dõi máy bay phun xịt thuốc. 






Máy bay phun thuốc nhanh hơn trên diện tích rộng khiến bà con thích thú. Mặc dù mới chỉ đưa vào thử nghiệm bước đầu; nhưng bà con đã khấp khởi trong việc ứng dụng công nghệ 4.0 vào sản xuất nông nghiệp.

Phun thuốc bằng máy nông nghiệp vừa đỡ vất vả trong việc phun; lại giúp tiết kiệm nước nên đỡ luôn cả công vận chuyển nước đến nương rẫy.

Thuê phun thì vừa cao lại không có đều nên phun thuốc bằng máy bay nông nghiệp không người lái được bà con đón nhận rất nhiệt tình. Tuy nhiên giá mua một chiếc máy bay như vậy còn cao. Nên chưa phải nông dân nào cũng có thể đầu tư được. 

Người dân mong muốn sẽ có đơn vị phun dịch vụ ở gần để có thể sử dụng được dịch vụ từ công nghệ cao này; để đỡ được chi phí công cán; với lại đỡ tốn nguyên liệu thuốc men hơn.

Đầu tư máy bay nông nghiệp loại nào tốt?​Hiện nay trên thị trường có nhiều đơn vị cung cấp máy bay nông nghiệp. Tuy nhiên xét về công nghệ thì chỉ có hai công nghệ là công nghệ phun áp lực và công nghệ phun ly tâm.

Công nghệ phun áp lực là công nghệ cũ, như máy bay phun thuốc D10 Eagle Brother. Ưu điểm của D10 là giá thành rẻ, chỉ thực hiện phun cho diện tích cá nhân.

Công nghệ ly tâm mới nhất và hiện đại với nhiều ưu điểm vượt trội. Điển hình là chiếc máy bay nông nghiệp PGxp 2020.

Để so sánh ưu nhược điểm của hai công nghệ này một cách rõ nét hơn. Mời quý độc giả tham khảo bài viết: Top 7 ưu điểm công nghệ phun ly tâm

Sau khi tìm hiểu kỹ về các công nghệ máy bay phun thuốc nông nghiệp, Công ty Cổ phần Thương mại Thành Thành Công đã đưa chiếc máy bay PG30s vào sử dụng. 




Nhờ hiệu quả của P-GLOBALCHECK đã được minh chứng bằng thực tiễn. Chính vì vậy, nông dân Trần Quốc Thu - huyện Gò Dầu cũng đã mạnh dạn đầu tư chiếc máy bay PGxp 2020 về để phun dịch vụ cho lúa và cây ăn trái trong vùng.

Công ty Cổ phần Đại Thành​Được biết đến là một trong số những đơn vị tiên phong trong ứng dụng công nghệ thông minh vào sản xuất nông nghiệp, với những sản phẩm công nghệ cao và ưu việt như Máy bay không người lái phun thuốc BVTV, gieo hạt; Hệ thống giám sát nông nghiệp thông minh; Phần mềm truy xuất nguồn gốc Agricheck... Đại Thành đã chuyển giao công nghệ ứng dụng vào sản xuất nông nghiệp cho hàng nhiều tổ chức cá nhân uy tín tại Việt Nam và các nước trong khu vực.


----------

